# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  رولات الدجاج من مطبخي ومن يديني ميه ميه

## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام على محمد خير الخلق أجمعين
وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين
..
مرحبااااااااااااااا للجميع 
صباح / مساء الورد والفل والكادي
لأحلى عيون تناظر الصفحه
 :bigsmile: 
كيفكم إن شاء الله بخير وعافيه 
الهم 
أنـــــــــــــا جايبه لكم اليوم طبق لذيذ كثير وسهل وما يآخذ من وقتك كثير
أتمنى أنه يحوز على إعجابكم 
يلا نبدأ 
{ رولات الدجاج }
المقادير
8
8
3 بيضات - 5 حبات بريد - 1 علبة حليب أبو قوس - 1 علبة جبن كرافت - 1 ملعقة بيكنج باودر - ذرة ملح 
.
 

هذا بالنسبة للعجينه أما الحشوة : 
نصف دجاجه 
 
وهذي بعد ما سلقناها وقطعناها إلى قطع صغيرة لحين أستعماله 

 
وراح نحتاج لرأسين بصل أبيض مفروم - وحبة فلفل رومي - وكزبره مفروه ناعم -وحبتين فلفل حار [ أختياري ]
أووووووه نسيت كمان + ملعقتين مايونيز 
 
ونبدأ نحمر البصل في قليل من الزيت لا تكثرين عاااد 
تحمير بسيط
 
وبعدين نضع عليه الفليفله والدجاج والكزبره ونحركهم مع بعض
وطبعاً لا ننسى الملح والبهارات 
وبعدين نضع المايونيز بعد إطفاء النار ونحرك جيداً 
وتترك الحشوة جانباً لحين الإستعمال 
 
والان نجي لطريقة العجينه :
ينزع حواف البريد وتوضع جميع المقادير في الخلاط
وتخلط جيداً
 
هيك صار شكلها بعد ما عذبناهم في الخلاط  :med:  :seif:  
 

وطبعاً نكون مشغلين الفرن ويكون على حراره متوسطه
وهذي شكلها في الصينيه قبل ما ندخلها للفرن  
 
وندخلها الفرن لمدة عشر دقائق فقط ومن تحت فقط
وبعدين نطلعها وعلى طوووول نشيلها من الصينيه وهي حاره
وهيك صارت
وطبعاً نضعها على قصدير 
 
وهنا فرشنا عليها الحشوة  :wink:  
 
وهنا تم لف العجينه زيييييييييين ما زييين  
 
وهنا لفينا عليها القصدير حتى ما تنفتح عندنا وضغطنا عليها بقووووووووووه  :med: 
ونتركها قليل من الوقت  

وبعدها نفتح القصدير ونقطعها 
ويكون هذا هو شكلها يمي يمي يمي
 
هاا شو رأيكم ؟؟
لذيذه موو أي أكييد مو من يديني طبعاً تحطييييييييييم
وهذا الطبق للحلوات اللي راح يدخلوا وكل وحده تآخذ لها قطعه
ولقمه هنيه تكفي ميه 
 
وعلى قلب اللي أكلها مية عافيه وصحه
..
حبايبي أتمنى طبقي عجبكم ونال رضاكم 
وترى هالله هالله بالردود السنعه ،، أدري إنكم ماراح تقصرون
وأخيراً لكم مني أرق وأعذب التحاااايااااا
مني أنــــــــــــا
أمنيـــــــ مجروحه ــــــــــات

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
رووووووووووووووووووووعه ولااااااااااااااااااحلى
امنيات غناتي ويش هذا ....؟ ويلي موقادره ترى اممممممم
شكلها لذيذه بجد
خلاص عشر دقايق بس واني عندي
اني دائما اقول الى همووووس انها شيف
الحين مو بس هموس لاااا والله حتى انتي
غناتي عليكم بالف عافيه
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك الحلووو
دمتي بود
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## جـــــــــوري

وش هالحركاات الحلووه 
شكلها لذيذه ومشهيه مرره 
وفكرتها حلوه وجديده 
راح اجربها باقرب وقت 
ويمكن عشانا الليله اسوي طريقتش 
سلمت ايديك والله يعطيك العافيه
تحيااتي........

----------


## شوق المحبة

ص ـباااح الـ خ ـير للـ غ ـالييين ،،


إللي طباااخ ـهم يـ س ـحر القلب قبل الـ ع ـيييين >> تكتب ش ـعر خخخخ ح ـلفي *_* ..


ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


هذا هي إللي أس ـمع عنها من زمــااان ولا أني فاهمه موض ـوووعها ^_^" ..


أتاريها طلـ ع ـت ج ـنااان مثل ماوص ـفتيها لي ..


لا بـ ج ـد أمنياااتووو رهيبه ش ـكلها بقوووه ..


والله ص ـار خ ـاطري أذوووق ..


وبـ ص ـراحه ماتوقـ ع ـتها بالـفـ ع ـل س ـهله هالكثر ..


لازم لازم راح أج ـررربها ،، وراح أوااافيكِ بالنتيـ ج ـه ^_* ..


لك تـ س ـلم دياااتك ياقمر ،،


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


عليه بألف ع ـااافيه إللي ذاق من إيدينك ..


ولا تـ ح ـرمينا من ج ـديدك المبدع ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## hope

مو طبيييعبي ،، طعمهـ مو طبيعي 

عفر بآخذ قطعتين ادا  ممكن ^_^



مآشااء اللهـ ع الأبدآع ـ ـ ،، 

وشيف مبدع  جديد في القسم كمآن ـ ـ ،، 

وصفهـ شهيهـ خيتوو ـ ـ ،، 

تسلم ايدينك الحلوووووين 

والف عآفييهـ ع قلوبكم 

دوم بانتظار جديدك 

دمتِ بخير

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

ما شاء الله على هالأبداع

تسلم الأيادي اللي سوتها 

وبالعافيه على اللي اكلها


ننتظر الأبداعات القادمه

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله امم لزيزه 
تسلم ايدينك الحلوه ان شاء الله اطبقها
يسلمو لا عدمناك ياشيف

----------


## همس الصمت

أحم أحم
وخروا وخروا ترى جاتكم همووووووسوه  :wink: 
ترى هالطبق إلي فوق كان من نصيبي  :cool: 
وصلني لعند البيت
 :icon30: 
ويلييييييييييييييييييييي  :embarrest: 
الطعم كان عذاااااااااااااااب  :icon30:  :bleh: 
جد من كثر ما كان الطعم لذيذ ماقدر أوصفه  :bleh: 
لانه جد قتلنيييييييييييي
مرة مرة مرة
وأنا كمان كنت كل أسمع عنه إنها مرة لذيذة
بس الصراحه إنكم تسمعون غير تجربون
عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
 :clap: 
موطبيعي
ومدامه من تحت ديات أمنيات لازم بيكون آخر حركات
الله يعطيكِ العافية غناتي
والله يغنيكم يارب
وما انحرم منك ومن طبخاتك اللذيذة..
بالتوفيق يارب .. 
 :signthankspin:

----------


## غرام أحباب

أموووون يالغلا..
شوهالحركاااات والتعذييييييييييب
شي شي
بصراحه الفكره جديده وشكلي بلطشها<<<هههههه
تسلم ديااااتك حبيبتي..
سلام..

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 

على الوصفه  الشهية 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بخير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام 
> اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> رووووووووووووووووووووعه ولااااااااااااااااااحلى
> الحلى هو عيونك الحلوه غناتووو
> امنيات غناتي ويش هذا ....؟ ويلي موقادره ترى اممممممم
> شكلها لذيذه بجد
> أي أكيد لذيذه وأسأل مجرب 
> خلاص عشر دقايق بس واني عندي
> ...



هلا ومرحبااااا خيتي دمعه
ربي ما يحرمني من روعة هطولك على صفحتي
ولا تعليقاتك العسل ياعسل انت  :bigsmile: 
موفقه دوم
ويعطيكِ ألف عافيه
كوني بخير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> وش هالحركاات الحلووه 
> شكلها لذيذه ومشهيه مرره 
> وفكرتها حلوه وجديده 
> راح اجربها باقرب وقت 
> ويمكن عشانا الليله اسوي طريقتش 
> سلمت ايديك والله يعطيك العافيه
> تحيااتي........



هلا ومرحبااا خيتي : جوري
الحلو مؤكد تواجدك 
الله يسلم عمرك ويعافيكِ
أيوه جربيها وما راح تندمي أبداً
وعليكم بالعافيه
في أمان الله

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ص ـباااح الـ خ ـير للـ غ ـالييين ،،
> هلا والله صباح الورد ياورد 
> 
> إللي طباااخ ـهم يـ س ـحر القلب قبل الـ ع ـيييين >> تكتب ش ـعر خخخخ ح ـلفي *_* ..
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> أي ما شاء الله عليكِ كلامك ذُرر 
> 
> ماش ـاااء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> ...



 
هلا ومرحباااا شواق ياقمر
توها الصفحه نورت
مشكوره يالغلا على تواجدك الرائع
لا خلا ولا عدم منك
حبوبه
ودوووم هالطلـــه
ربي يخليكِ ويعافيكِ
ياااااارب
دمتي بخير وهناء
.

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> مو طبيييعبي ،، طعمهـ مو طبيعي 
> 
> عفر بآخذ قطعتين ادا ممكن ^_^
> خذي اللي تبي الصحن كله لك ولووو
> 
> 
> 
> مآشااء اللهـ ع الأبدآع ـ ـ ،، 
> 
> ...



خيتي : hope
والله شرفتيني بحضورك ربي ما يحرمني من تواجدك 
ودوووووم متهنيه وفي صحه وعافيه
كوني بخير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ما شاء الله على هالأبداع
> مشكوره خيتي 
> 
> تسلم الأيادي اللي سوتها 
> الله يسلم عمرك إن شاء الله
> 
> وبالعافيه على اللي اكلها
> الله يعافيكِ 
> 
> ...



هلا وغلا بالفارسه الحسناء
منوره والله وربي يعطيكِ العافيه
وما ننحرم من هييك طله
دمتي بود وهناء

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> الله امم لزيزه 
> تسلم ايدينك الحلوه ان شاء الله اطبقها
> 
> يسلمو لا عدمناك ياشيف



مراحب يالغلا قمر دنياي
الحمد لله عجبتك ويلا طبقيها ووافيني بالنتيجه  :wink: 
مشكوره حبوبه
ولا عدمناااكِ
كوني بخير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> أحم أحم
> 
> وخروا وخروا ترى جاتكم همووووووسوه 
> هلا ومرحبااااا فيكِ ياقمر
> ترى هالطبق إلي فوق كان من نصيبي 
> وصلني لعند البيت
> 
> 
> عليكِ بألف عافيه غلاتووو
> ...



 
ياعمري هموسه 
وأنا أقول وش هالحلا اللي طل علينا 
أتاريها همس
حبيبة قلبي أنتينه
ربي ما يحرمني منك ولا هطولك في صفحاتي
وكل أسبوع بجيب لك طبخه 
إنتظريني  :wink:  ما بتأخر كثير
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
يعطيكِ ربي السعاده وراحة البال 
والصحه
أتركك في أمان الله وحفظه
.

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> أموووون يالغلا..
> أهلييييييييييييييين غرااام 
> 
> شوهالحركاااات والتعذييييييييييب
> شي شي
> 
> بصراحه الفكره جديده وشكلي بلطشها<<<هههههه
> الطشيها عليكِ بالعافيه
> بس هااا كل مرره تسويها تذكريني 
> ...



 
مشكوره حبيبتي لمرورك
يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
كوني بخير وأمان

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> يعطيك العافية 
> يعافيكِ يااااااارب
> 
> على الوصفه الشهية 
> 
> ما ننحرم جديدك 
> ولا ننحرم من وجودك حبيبتي سويت
> 
> دمتي بخير



لوجودك طلتةً مميزة عزيزتي
لكِ شكري وتقديري
دمتي بهناء
وفي أمان
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم،،


الله الله وشوووووو داااااااااااا 

  :nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
ياعلي شكله لذيييييييييييييذ بشكل

مرة حركات ،،،


خلاص خية داني بطلع بصحني مع السلامة >>>>صدقت  :weird: 


تسلم الأيادي الماهرة  :bigsmile: 

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ع الطبق اللذيذ فعلاً ،،،


>>مابقول وصلت ريحته لابعض من الناس يقولو كذابة :amuse:   :embarrest: 

بس الظاهر وصلت  :toung: 

يعطيك العافية حبابة ،،،
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وااااااااااااااااااااااو
شو هالطبق الشهي والرااااااااااائع
تسلم الايااااااااااااااااادي امنيااات ع هيك وصف 
وعليكم بالف الف عااافيه
بصراااحه ابدااااع ماشاء الله
ونفس طيب بالطبخ ماشاء الله
ربي مايحرمني هالابداااع في القسم
منور دوووم بوجودج ووصفاااتج
دمتي بالف خير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> وعليهم أفضل الصلاة والسلام
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم،،
> يا الله عجل لهم ولنا الفرج 
> 
> الله الله وشوووووو داااااااااااا  
> 
> خييييييييييييير حبيبتي شووو
> ...



 
هلا ومرحباااا فيكِ دموعه ياغاليه
دووووم تشرفيني بحضورك المميز والعَطِر
ربي ما يحرمني منه
ويعطيكِ ألف عافيه
كوني بخير
تحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> وااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> شو هالطبق الشهي والرااااااااااائع
> الرااااااااااااااائع تواجدك حبيبتي بين صفحاتي
> تسلم الايااااااااااااااااادي امنيااات ع هيك وصفه
> الله يسلم قلبك إن شاء الله 
> 
> وعليكم بالف الف عااافيه
> يعافيكِ 
> ...



 
هلا ومرحباااا فيكِ شذواي
منوره الصفحه والله
ولا خلا ولا عدم من حضورك الغير شكل
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
دمتي في رعاية الباري عز وجل
تحياتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الله ويني عن هالطبق الحلو 
لازم أسويها 
بس مو الحين 
أكيد ربيع 
لجمعة الأهل 
مشكوره عالوصفه الحلوه
وسلمت أيادي إلا طبخ 
وإلا صور
وإلا كتب
وإلا تعب وياش 

بس ما قلتي من إلا سواها لش>>ملقوفه :wink:

----------


## صفآء الروح

*شو ها الطبق الرووووووووووووووعة*
*بصراحة يجننننننننننننننننن*
*تسلمي والله غناتي امنيات على هيط طبق*
*الله يسلم دياتك يارب*
*ربي ما يحرمنا منك ولا من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> الله ويني عن هالطبق الحلو 
> لازم أسويها 
> بس مو الحين 
> أكيد ربيع 
> لجمعة الأهل 
> مشكوره عالوصفه الحلوه
> وسلمت أيادي إلا طبخ 
> وإلا صور
> وإلا كتب
> ...



هلا ومرحباااا خيتي : حساسه بزياده
الله يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
ومشكوره على الكلام الحلووو   :rolleyes: 
بس ما فهمت سؤالكِ بالنسبه للي سواها ليّ ؟!!
إذا قصدك على
الطبخ والتصوير والكتابه طبعاً أنا 
عمايل أيديا وحياة عينيا  :wink: 
والله يسلم ديات اللي تعب معي مثل ما قلتي خيتوووو
وربي يعطيه العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

آسفه خيه بس الظاهر كان مخي مفهي 
واني أقرأ فما فهمت الگلام>>أفكر في البلع
أفتكرتش تقولي مو من يدي

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
ياااااااااارب بجددد الطبق شكلللللللله عذااااااااب 
حرااااااام التحسسسسسسر وكسر الخواااطر :embarrest:  :wink: 
اكييييييييد لي نصييييييييب موبس بعض نااااس  :wacko:  :rolleyes: ههههههه
يسلموووو حبيبتي امنيات 
بجد شكله رهيييييييييب 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديدك 
دمتِ وداااام عطااائك الحلووو مثلك ياااقلبي 
تحياااتي ومودتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *شو ها الطبق الرووووووووووووووعة*
> *الروووعه هو حضوركِ حبيبتي نهوضه*
> 
> *بصراحة يجننننننننننننننننن*
> *تسلمي والله غناتي امنيات على هيط طبق*
> *الله يسلم قلبك يااارب*
> *الله يسلم دياتك يارب*
> *ودياتك* 
> *ربي ما يحرمنا منك ولا من جديدك*
> ...



 
هلا ومرحباااا فيكِ خيتي : نهضة إحساس
ربي ما يحرمني من تشريفك لصفحاتي
ودوووووووووم هالطله الحوه
يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
ودمتي في أمان الله وحفظه
تحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> آسفه خيه بس الظاهر كان مخي مفهي 
> واني أقرأ فما فهمت الگلام>>أفكر في البلع
> أفتكرتش تقولي مو من يدي



 
أهلين خيتي حساسه
حصل خير

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
> وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام 
> 
> ياااااااااارب بجددد الطبق شكلللللللله عذااااااااب 
> مو بس عذاب تحطييييييييييييم 
> حرااااااام التحسسسسسسر وكسر الخواااطر
> أسم الله عليكِ من كسر الخواطر ياغاليه
> اكييييييييد لي نصييييييييب موبس بعض نااااس ههههههه
> أيوه من عيوني أنتي تأمري ياعسل
> ...



 
فروحه حبيبتي تسلمي والله على هالطله الحلووه
ربي ما يحرمني منها
ويسعد أيامك مثل ما تسعديني بحضورك
لكِ كل الشكر
دمتي في أمان الله وحفظه 
تحياتي

----------


## أمينه

واااااااااااااااو

باين عليها من جد روعه واتحمست أسويها 
والطريقه واضحه وسهله 


الله يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه أختي أمنيات مجروحه 


تقبلي تحياتي 
هذه أنا  

أمينه

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> واااااااااااااااو
> 
> باين عليها من جد روعه واتحمست أسويها 
> والطريقه واضحه وسهله  
> 
> الله يعطيك ألف ألف عافيه أختي أمنيات مجروحه 
> 
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي 
> ...



 
_أهلين فيكِ خيتي / أمينه_
_نورتي الصفحه ربي ما يحرمني تواجدك_
_أي والله صدقتي حبيبتي ترى هي كثير رووعه ولذيذه_ 
_أيضاً سهله في التحضير_ 
_الله يعطيكِ ألف عافيه_
_تقبلي ودي_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> 



 
_مراحب / مريم المقدسة_
_هلا فيكِ منوره_ 
_الله يسلم عمرك ويحميكِ_
_دمتي بخير_

----------


## حلم الورد

مشكورة وتسلمي اكلتها من يدش عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ب رهييييييييييييييييييييبةاطباقش غناتي كلها لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييذة ما عليها كلام ننتظر المزيد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> مشكورة وتسلمي اكلتها من يدش عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ب رهييييييييييييييييييييبةاطباقش غناتي كلها لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييذة ما عليها كلام ننتظر المزيد



 
هلا وغلا خيتووو // حلم الورد
عليكِ بالعافيه 
تسلمي والله وأنتي بعد أطباقك حلوه
ربي يسلمك ويحميكِ 
لا خلا ولا عدم
دمتي بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

وشكلها النهائي روعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> وشكلها النهائي روعه ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
وعليكم السلام والرحمة
هلا فيك أخي / شبكه
ربي يعافيك إن شاء الله 
والروعه هو حضورك 
ولي الشرف بهذا التشريف العطر
بتواجدك هنا بين هذه الصفحات 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير
تحية إحترام
دمت بخير


أمنيــــات

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك العافيه ....
سلمت يداك .....
ننتظر جديدك .....
تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق .......
أختكِ : نظورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي أمنيات مرهـ تشهي بقووووهـ 
ابغى وحدهـ جوعتيني 

تسلم ايدك غناتي على التحسيره الشهيه 
موفقهـ ,, وعساكـِ على القوه

----------


## الكبار ى

انتوا معزومين على العشا الليله عندي 
والعشا هو رولات الدجاج لأنها عجبتني مره

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ....
> سلمت يداك .....
> ننتظر جديدك .....
> تمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق .......
> أختكِ : نظورهـ



 
هلا ومرحبااا خيتي / النظرة البريئه
كل الشكر للتواصل 
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
مودتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ياعلي أمنيات مرهـ تشهي بقووووهـ 
> 
> ابغى وحدهـ جوعتيني  
> تسلم ايدك غناتي على التحسيره الشهيه 
> موفقهـ ,, وعساكـِ على القوه



 
_هلا وغلا_ 
_بورده محمديه_
_كيف القمر عساه بخير_ 
_مشكوره على التواصل_ 
_ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه ويسلم قلبك_
_مودتي_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> انتوا معزومين على العشا الليله عندي 
> 
> والعشا هو رولات الدجاج لأنها عجبتني مره



هلا ومرحبااا  أخوي / الكباري
هاااا سويتها عدل ولا  .....   :wink: 
لخبطت الدنيا  :wacko: 
مشكور للمرور والتواصل
لا عدمنااا
بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 
_عزيزتي_ 
_وااااااااااااااو ماشاءالله شكلها_ 
_رووووعه  تسلم الأياااااااااادي والله_ 
_يعطيش العافيه غنااااتي_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
إن شااااء الله بسوووووويهــــــــــــا
عن قرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب 
شكلها لذيييييييييييييييييييذة
وراااااااااااااااااائعة

----------


## نوماس

شكلها روعة

----------


## king of love

تسلم أيديك على الطبق اللذيذ

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> _السلام عليكم_ 
> 
> _عزيزتي_ 
> _وااااااااااااااو ماشاءالله شكلها_ 
> _رووووعه تسلم الأياااااااااادي والله_ 
> 
> _يعطيش العافيه غنااااتي_



هلا ومرحباا ..  وعليكم السلام والرحمة
حياكِ حبيبتي أم غدير وحشتينا والله
وربي يسلم عمرك ويحميكِ
كل التوفيق 


أمنيات

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووا

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> إن شااااء الله بسوووووويهــــــــــــا
> عن قرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب 
> شكلها لذيييييييييييييييييييذة
> وراااااااااااااااااائعة



هلا فيكِ ياغاليه
مشكوره للتواجد اللطيف وربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
دمتي بسعاده
إحترامي


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> شكلها روعة



 
أهلا فيكِ يالغلا
مشكوره للمرور يعطيكِ الف عافيه
مودتي



أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> تسلم أيديك على الطبق اللذيذ



 
هلا والله
تسلم ومشكور على التواجد 
بالتوفيق


أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> يسلموووووا



أهلييييين فيكِ يالغلا
منوره الصفحه ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
دمتي بود


أمنيات

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

الشكل رهيب بقوووه :) ،

تسلم الإيدين آموون ’’[:

ربي يعطيش مليون عآإفيه ،

وعلى قلوبكم بآلف عآإفيه ’’},

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآإتي

ملآمح كيوت

----------


## بنوته كيوته

امممممممممممم
شوهاد التعذيب...
عن جد عذااااااااااااب...
انشاء بجربها ...
تسلمي يالغلا على هيك وصفات...

----------


## المميزة

واااااااااو شوهالحركات امنيات 
 :nuts:  :nuts: 
طلعتي خوش شيف واللهٍ  :wink: 
توني اقول لصديقتي محتااااااارة وش بسوي فطور  :wacko:  قلت يابنت مافي الا شبكة الناصرة  :in_love: 

علييييي الطبق يشهي جوعتينا واحنا صايمين  :noworry:  :embarrest: 
خلاص بطبقه اليوم وانشا الله يضبط معاااي  :amuse:  :rolleyes: 
يعطيج مليوووووون عافية خيتوو 
يالله طلعي الابداعات خل نلطش لينا كم طبخة  :embarrest:  :cool:

----------


## في الانتظار

يسلام سلم ع الطبخة وصاحبتها
تسلم اليدين 
اممممممممممممممم لذيذا 
مره

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> مرآحب ،
> 
> الشكل رهيب بقوووه :) ،
> 
> تسلم الإيدين آموون ’’[:
> 
> ربي يعطيش مليون عآإفيه ،
> 
> وعلى قلوبكم بآلف عآإفيه ’’},
> ...



 
_هلا وغلا فيكِ ياقمر_
_مشكوره على المرور الحلوووو وتسلمي والله كلك ذوق وحلا_
_ربي يعافيكِ ويحميكِ_ 
_الله لا يحرمنااا من روعة طلتك_ 
_كل المودة_
_تحياتي_


_أمنيات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> امممممممممممم
> شوهاد التعذيب...
> عن جد عذااااااااااااب...
> انشاء بجربها ...
> تسلمي يالغلا على هيك وصفات...



_أهلين وسهلين فيكِ بنوته كيوته_
_أشكر لكِ مرورك العسل_
_وربي يسلم عمرك_ 
_لا عدمناا_ 
_دمتي بهناء_



_أمنيات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> واااااااااو شوهالحركات امنيات 
> 
> طلعتي خوش شيف واللهٍ 
> _ترآك ما شفتي شي  لسه_ 
> توني اقول لصديقتي محتااااااارة وش بسوي فطور  قلت يابنت مافي الا شبكة الناصرة 
> 
> علييييي الطبق يشهي جوعتينا واحنا صايمين 
> خلاص بطبقه اليوم وانشا الله يضبط معاااي 
> يعطيج مليوووووون عافية خيتوو 
> يالله طلعي الابداعات خل نلطش لينا كم طبخة



_هلا ومية مرحباااا عزيزتي المميزة_
_منوره صفحتي والله_
_ربي يعافيكِ ويحفظك من كل سوء_
_وما ننحرم من روووووووووووعة مرورك_ 
_كل يوم تعالي_ 
_كل المودة وأعذب التحايا_ 



_أمنيات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> يسلام سلم ع الطبخة وصاحبتها
> تسلم اليدين 
> اممممممممممممممم لذيذا 
> مره



أهلاً بكِ أُخيه / في الانتظار
مشكوره على الكلام الحلوووو 
ربي يسلمك ويحفظك
لا عدمناااا
تحياتي 



أمنيات

----------


## الجعفرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم إلى يوم الدين*
*تسلم ايدج على الوصفة الذيذة* 
*لأني جربتها وطلعت خطييييييييييرة مرة*
*تقبلي تحياتي اختكِ: الجعفرية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله فن هني 
حركات
تسلم دياتكم 
الليله جمعتنا 
افكر اسويها 
جهزت دفتري وداني بكتب الطريقة والمقادير 
والباقي على الله 
اقصد التنفيد يتم ام لا ؟؟؟

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم إلى يوم الدين*
> *تسلم ايدج على الوصفة الذيذة* 
> *لأني جربتها وطلعت خطييييييييييرة مرة*
> *تقبلي تحياتي اختكِ: الجعفرية*




اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
هلا وغلا خيتي الجعغرية
نورتي الموضوع 
عوافي على قلبك حبيبتي 
وبجد فرحتيني لأنك جربتيها 
يعطيك العافيه
كل التوفيق






أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> والله فن هني 
> حركات
> تسلم دياتكم 
> الليله جمعتنا 
> افكر اسويها 
> جهزت دفتري وداني بكتب الطريقة والمقادير 
> والباقي على الله 
> اقصد التنفيد يتم ام لا ؟؟؟



هلا ومرحباااا حبيبتي عفاف 
ربي يسلم قلبك ويخليكِ 
أيوه جربيها ترى خفيفه ولذيذه كثير
توكلي على الله ونفذي الطريقة
موفقة بحق الال





أمنيات

----------

